# Successful day at the Chagrin



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I got off at 230 and headed down to the lower parts of the chagrin. The flow was around 320 and slowly dropping. Color was perfect. Ended up landing 6 with peach brown trout egg sacks on my centerpin. I hooked up at least 10 times. The majority were at the end of long drifts. Seems like lately all I've been catching is smaller sized fish, nothing over 20 inches today. Sorry for the crappy pics, kinda hard to snap good ones fishing alone. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome fishes!!!. I stood on my head to see the upside down one. 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Way to go! Pics are fine, at least we can see them clearly.


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

nice, @bassman56 what pin do you have?


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

bassman56 said:


> I got off at 230 and headed down to the lower parts of the chagrin. The flow was around 320 and slowly dropping. Color was perfect. Ended up landing 6 with peach brown trout egg sacks on my centerpin. I hooked up at least 10 times. The majority were at the end of long drifts. Seems like lately all I've been catching is smaller sized fish, nothing over 20 inches today. Sorry for the crappy pics, kinda hard to snap good ones fishing alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I think i witnessed this, for the record...i was like what the?!?! Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Haha were you the guy fishing down below me by the bend?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

bassman56 said:


> Haha were you the guy fishing down below me by the bend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


yeah that was me!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I got 3 today down low, didn't hear many good reports.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Haha sorry I was drifting right in front of you and catching em.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I got 4 again today. Same technique as yesterday.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

@mykiss78 I just have the okuma aventa. I never really felt the need to spend $500 on islanders or kingpins.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I picked up 4 yesterday also, They were all like you said smaller fish 18-21 inches. no monsters or pigs but all fresh and chrome and fought well. 3 were males that all looked alike and the 4th was a female out of a smaller creek.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

We hooked 5 yesterday, mostly on pale colored yarn tailed behind spawn. Couple bigguns mixed in, with the largest going to a first-timer that's made a few fruitless efforts previous to yesterday. It's always nice seeing someone experience the thrill for the first time. It was the first time I'd fished N Chag Res. - what a great piece of river! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

If you guys want big fish they are still staging out in the lake. During the walleye night bite I have seen many 30 plus inch fish caught. Got a nice female that went 32 last night. I have never seen this many caught from the lake while fishing for eyes at night in muddy water. I have even seen a bunch caught at Huron which isnt your traditional stocked steelhead river.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

KTkiff said:


> If you guys want big fish they are still staging out in the lake. During the walleye night bite I have seen many 30 plus inch fish caught. Got a nice female that went 32 last night. I have never seen this many caught from the lake while fishing for eyes at night in muddy water. I have even seen a bunch caught at Huron which isnt your traditional stocked steelhead river.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good stuff! Maybe we'll have some hawgs come in to the river for the winter bite - my fav time of year it get em


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

3 of us fished yeaterday (soccer field area) and landed 17. A lot of small 15"-20" chromers but a few that went 5 to 6 lbs. All fish caught on jig and maggots missed 1 on a spawn sac and that was it for them. The wind made it kind of hard but battling the wind while catching fish made it worth it. Seen 9 others caught. I would post a pic but the pics make it obvious where we were and it's not my spot. Yesterday was my first time to the chagrin and I think I'll be back this weekend if it's fish able.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

You don't really have to worry about giving up spots with pics, that are is public access and very popular anyway.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

But good job with the fishing. I knew I wasn't the only one catching the small steelies lol. I haven't had an luck with jigs this year, everything I've caught has been on eggs.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> 3 of us fished yeaterday (soccer field area) and landed 17. A lot of small 15"-20" chromers but a few that went 5 to 6 lbs. All fish caught on jig and maggots missed 1 on a spawn sac and that was it for them. The wind made it kind of hard but battling the wind while catching fish made it worth it. Seen 9 others caught. I would post a pic but the pics make it obvious where we were and it's not my spot. Yesterday was my first time to the chagrin and I think I'll be back this weekend if it's fish able.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Soccer field area = you gave it up anyways...lol

Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

salmon king said:


> Soccer field area = you gave it up anyways...lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


.......that's funny right there


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

ignantmike said:


> .......that's funny right there


I like to think of myself as the Dave chappel of steelhead..keepin it reel 


Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## opwins (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice Fish!!


----------

